

Ask HN: I'm looking for a mentor - curiously

Software engineer. SaaS owner.<p>john@scrape.it
======
bgar
You should probably include more details, i.e. your background, what sort of
mentorship you're looking for, etc. Hard to imagine someone reaching out to
you with so little info.

------
brudgers
Given the demonstrated amount of effort toward the mentor mentee relationship
despite the huge potential for connecting with a great mentor through HN, it
may be awhile.

Good luck.

------
Red_Tarsius

      Why don't you say much?
      Brogrammers love weird hobbies
      Share your #swag with us!

